# Maximum Notice Period - Unlimited Contract - UAE



## gjc123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dear All,
I am working on an unlimited contract with a Software company in Dubai for the last 3.5 years. Now i have another offer with a software company (new offer salary is well above AED 12000). I have requested for a 30 days notice period from my present company, But they refuse and say i need to serve 60 days notice period. 

The new company cannot wait for 60 days for me to join, My job contract does not say anything about the Notice period which i should serve. 

Am i obliged to serve more than 30 days notice period ? or i need to serve more than 30 days only if i have signed and agreed to anything like that ? As I remember i have not signed and agreed to them on serving more than 30 days of notice period. 

I am confused since, I have come across some section of the law which says notice period can be extended more than 30 days. But how much is the maximum notice period for unlimited contract- this is not mentioned anywhere. how can it be anything which the employer says, there should be some logic to this ? 

if i am not wrong i need to serve more than 30 days only if i have signed and agreed to this in any of the legal document. right ? 

please let me know what you are aware of


----------



## gjc123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Can anyone please reply to my query ?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The law is 1 month.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Minimum is one month; there is no maximum, but that has to be by mutual agreement. Many companies apply 3 months notice for higher management and executive staff.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

It is a bit of an awkward position I guess, because you definitely sound like you want to move on, but you sound like you don't want to push them to proof it is 60 days in case it is and you then might have a bit of a tense with your current employer as you obviously would have to say: oh okay I don't want to leave then. 

don't you have a copy of your contract? if not just go up to HR ask them for a copy of your contract (a copy of the original that you signed), and then look in there under notice period?


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

Mustii said:


> It is a bit of an awkward position I guess, because you definitely sound like you want to move on, but you sound like you don't want to push them to proof it is 60 days in case it is and you then might have a bit of a tense with your current employer as you obviously would have to say: oh okay I don't want to leave then.
> 
> don't you have a copy of your contract? if not just go up to HR ask them for a copy of your contract (a copy of the original that you signed), and then look in there under notice period?


There is no need to ask HR for ur contract copy, you can get online from MOL website.
MOL Contract , just click contract information , and follow the steps. (Note: you need to know your Labour no.)


----------

